# Radioamatierisms >  CB antena

## zviux

Sveiki, par cik netā neko konkretu neatradu tad pajautāšu šeit, vai kāds lūdzu nevarētu pastāstīt kā var uztaisīt CB antenu? Dabūju 'fūres rācīju kuru gribētu iekikt viegkajā mautiņā, bet parcik līdzelļi neļauj iegādāties jaunu antenu, tad doma ir vinju uztaisīt, varbūt kāds varētu pastāstīt kā to varētu mēģināt izdarīt un kādus matreālus tam vajadzētu?  Jau iepriekš liels paldies visiem kas palīdzēs ar info!

----------


## zviux

Varbūt kādam ir vismāz kāds varjants ar ko sākt eksperimentēt?

----------


## ansius

http://www.google.lv/search?hl=lv&q=CB+ ... %93t&meta=

----------

